# Strike Three For Peterson?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to share an email I sent to Peterson last night. At the time of this posting I have not received a reply but it's only been 24 hours.


Dear sir,
My first Peterson pipe was a Killarney 408 p/lip which I purchased at a local 
pipe shop. Before the purchase I tested the drill with a pipe cleaner and it 
passed, tightly but it passed. I then took it home and filled and lit it. The 
taste was horrible from the first light and I quickly emptied it and inspected 
the bowl only to find that there was red stain covering most of the inside of 
the bowl. Of course the retailer would not take it back because I had smoked it. 
So, after smoking a few more bowls, hoping the taste would fade, I put the pipe 
in my rack where it has remained unused since.
My second was an Aran bulldog. I'm sorry I don't remember the model number but 
I no longer have the pipe. I purchased this pipe from an online retailer. When I 
received the pipe I immediately noticed that the stem did not line up. I removed 
the stem and saw that the hole where the tenon fits was drilled so far off 
center that the wall on one side of the hole was almost paper thin. I should 
have returned the pipe but it was an inexpensive model and I didn't want to be 
bothered with it so I gave it away.
Today I received my third Peterson pipe which I purchased from another online 
retailer. It's a Harp Series 80S S/MTD Fishtail, a very attractive pipe. The 
first thing I did after removing it from the box was to give it the pipe cleaner 
test. The cleaner passed through the stem easily then came to an abrupt stop. I 
then removed the stem and found that the hole to the bowl is drilled so far off 
that passing a cleaner is physically impossible without removing the stem 
entirely.
Now, I realize that these are not terribly expensive pipes but I own upwards of 
40 pipes ranging from lower priced Savinelli to a number of Dunhills and 
everything in between. Never have I had such troubles with any other brand 
regardless of price. I have many friends who sing the praises of their Peterson 
pipes and are surprised that I've had such bad luck with them, as am I. I 
hesitate to send this pipe back to the retailer as the problem is no fault of 
theirs and this is the third disappointing pipe by Peterson for me. What should 
I do with it? Please respond.

Sincerely,
Warren L. Jones


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems that Pete's have been having some issues with their new pipes. QC must be on strike.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Send it back to the retailer for a credit or exchange.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Send it back to the retailer for a credit or exchange.


Yes, I could do that, and I would if this were an isolated incident, but it's not. Peterson is now 0 for 3 with me and I want someone at the company to address this. I don't want some salesman to just take this back and write a credit for the retailer. There is obviously a problem at the Peterson factory and I want to be sure they are aware of it so that others don't end up with 3 useless pipes as I have.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would give them a few days to respond to your inquiry then


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So if the pipe cleaner doesnt go thru to the bowl it isnt a good smoker? I do own a few Petes and yes I am a fanboy of them however I do notice that most of their drills are high on the shank and never line up directly. I have an All of my bull dogs and Rhodesian do not line up one from 1930's. So I presume it is done for a reason. Send them an email. 

I have heard that Peterson doesnt dip stain their lower end pipes anymore but not sure if that is true. I do know they were not long ago (within the last year) It takes some time to build cake to get that out.

Another thing I have heard is Peterson doesnt have a lower end company compared to Dunhill (they use Parker) So comparing a high Pete to a dunhil would be fare but comparing a Aran (61.00) to a Dunhill? 

As for what to do with it. (The Harp) List it on Puff and someone might get it. I would be interested also so the 80s models are one of my favs. Also one last thing. I redrill almost all my petes now with a 4 mm drill (they usually are at 2.5mm) World of difference since most other pipe manufactures use a 4mm draw


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

It's funny how this happens to people, with all kinds of products. Beloved by many, but somehow a person gets nothing but the lemons.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Your not alone, every Pete I have bought was very disappointing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I have sworn an oath to not complain about my Peterson on this forum any more. So I'll just keep quiet, okay?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

To avoid these problems I avoid buying Pete's, problem solved. I would send it back to the retailer, I believe thats the step in which they will want you to take .


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

The one Pete I have (303 p-lip) is drilled well and came with a carbon coating in the bowl. I guess I was lucky, but I bought it as a set that came with a Zippo as well. It was shipped directly to my house in USA from Ireland, maybe that's the trick to getting a good one.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a shame that a company with a (once) good reputation is turning out such unacceptable pieces. I hope other (mass) pipe makers don't follow suit.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

shame to hear bout your problems with Peterson pipes. I have 2 Perterson, one a prince bowl with a plip, and the most recent one I purchased was a Irish Army pipe with a sterlin silver band.
I don't have problems with either one. hmmm they use a 2.4mm drill bit to drill the draft hole, wonder if I can widen the draft hole with a 4mm drill bit and just hand drill 
troy


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The one Peterson I own won't pass a pipe cleaner because the hole at the stem doesn't remotely match the draught hole in the briar. It is only smokeable because, unlike Stanwell and Savinelli, they leave a gap or chamber in between -- that is to say that the mortise and tenon are not flush. This pipe is not a System either. This gap has to be purposefully there because without that it, _air _couldn't even pass through. To me, that gap says that they're not even trying to consistently match mortise and tenon holes - unlike all of their competitors I've experienced.

With the stem off, it will not pass a doubled up pipe cleaner either - unlike my other dozen pipes. It is gurgle prone, but smokeable. For near $90 (Kinsale) I expected decent engineering.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CBR said:


> It's a shame that a company with a (once) good reputation is turning out such unacceptable pieces. I hope other (mass) pipe makers don't follow suit.


My Peterson Flame Grain, the one I no longer smoke (never did, really) and promised not to complain about, is over 30 years old.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

I've heard it said by some that with Peterson you should stick with their higher grades. It's the lower and mids where you have inconsistent quality problems. From my own experience, I own 3 Petes. Two are silver spigots and are fine smokers. The third is a Killarny 221 and is frankly one of the worst pipes I own. I don't consider a mere 3 pipes a representative sample though.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I own approximately 15 Petersons ranging from the relatively cheap Killarney up to more expensive Deluxe models and gold spigots....half were estates, half were new. I have to say that I have never experienced a problem with any.

Sorry for the bad experience you've had with them. I suppose if I had the same, I would probably not have continued with my enthusiasm for Petersons.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear all these issues with Peterson. I have eight of them with no complaints.

I'd like to hear their response. They supposedly have good customer service though I've never had to use it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've got three, a 999 green spray, and a 999 & 03 killarney and all 3 will pass a pipe cleaner into the bowl. The drilling is spot on, and all of them were bought sight unseen.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

pffintuff said:


> I'd like to hear their response. They supposedly have good customer service though I've never had to use it.


If they respond I will post it here.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> If they respond I will post it here.


Angela from Petersons is pretty good at responding. Don't despair if she does not respond right away, though...she's a pretty busy lady!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I've got three, a 999 green spray, and a 999 & 03 killarney and all 3 will pass a pipe cleaner into the bowl. The drilling is spot on, and all of them were bought sight unseen.


I've got one and it's the worst pipe I ever bought. And not cheap, either! Using the constant dollars calculator, $165 bucks, which is about what Flame Grains go for now. Not expensive, but not a bottom end pipe, either. I've had much better basket pipes.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I got an Aran in the mail yesterday, and it seems to be fine. Draft hole located at the bottom and centered well. I can pass a cleaner through to the bowl, although it is a little snug on the saddle bit. No flaws that I can discern. 
In fact, I'll ID the seller as smokingpipes, because it was a great experience overall. I received the exact pipe they had pictured, and it appears to be well made. 
I am interested in seeing the QC response, I think one should be able to expect a level of quality even on their inexpensive pipes.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

freestoke said:


> I've got one and it's the worst pipe I ever bought. And not cheap, either! Using the constant dollars calculator, $165 bucks, which is about what Flame Grains go for now. Not expensive, but not a bottom end pipe, either. I've had much better basket pipes.


I kept quiet so far, but the cat let go my tongue ...

I have two Petes. Both <$80 not cheap basket pipes, but sub-Johs pricing. Both Petes had the worst drilling imaginable. It is unfathomable that any "pipe maker" could ship a pipe this poorly made, and put their name on it.

Of course Mr.Fixit that I am - I took a drill and repaired both. And both are excellent smokers now, took me a few (dozen) minutes to flare the tenon and file a tad and widen a wee bit. That was it - I don't see how a pipe maker of that stature and size can not bother with simple QC and put the few extra minutes of time to make the product right.

There are BOTL that love their Petes, and thats fine. I just think the making was sloppy, and I really dislike their gaping "drool chamber" between the bit and the airhole, damn things need a scrubbing after each smoke (vs every 10 smokes for any well made Danish briar). I would never buy another Peterson, why I got the second was one of those "I'm an idiot" moments. :boohoo:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I don't own one and this thread now makes me believe that the only way I would is if someone gave it to me. If they have this high of a shotty design that several people have experienced (some multiple times), then I don't want to be that next person that drops $80+ on a pipe that sucks.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've got one Peterson, a Killarney 408. It's a decent smoker but not one of my favorites. Most of the time I'll pick up one of my Stanwells instead.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

It's now been 3 days since I sent the email and nothing but silence from Peterson.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not really too picky about the pipes I smoke, innocence is bliss I'm sure. I'm sorry you're having troubles with them! Never owned a pete but never really wanted to. I might buy one eventually but if this is the case, I might just go straight for one of their high end briars.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

The reality is that you should thoroughly inspect any pipe you purchase with the stem off, with a really bright light. If it doesn't look like it is well made, return it. No problem.

If you don't make sure it is made properly or you decide to keep it - don't complain.


----------



## jpdunn01 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ashame no reply yet from Peterson. I have heard many good things about their customer service. Maybe things have taken a turn for the worse?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> It's now been 3 days since I sent the email and nothing but silence from Peterson.


Give them time, they're probably at the bar drinking Guinness.
That might be part of the problem.:drinking:


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> If you don't make sure it is made properly or you decide to keep it - don't complain.


This 100%.

No Pete fanboi here, but I have had zero problems with my higher end Pete's. The spigot and three Deluxes I have been lucky enough to acquire over the years are fine pieces of craftsmanship. I do have a 999 Harp with borderline questionable drilling, that does not affect smoking. Sorry you've had to go through this, regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> If you don't make sure it is made properly or you decide to keep it - don't complain.


I think it's fair, after hearing dozens of similar complaints, to badmouth them for their shoddy QC, badmouth them for what appears to be a very long history of putting faulty pipes on the market, and badmouth them for lousy customer service when they fail to even respond to a complaint. (After hearing several people get no satisfaction from grousing to them, I never bothered.) Personally, I think it's borderline criminal and that profits rank higher than ethics at Peterson. I suspect that all the crappy pipes go directly into the "USA Export" box, rather than just being thrown away. They probably wouldn't do this to fellow Irishmen.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^How many emails have you sent to Peterson, and how many responses have you gotten? I have sent two, and gotten two responses. I sent an email to Stanwell a year or so ago, and still have not received a response. I doubt ANY of the large pipe houses provide even remotely as good service as Peterson, so compare apples to apples why don't we. Those seem like some pretty broad generalizations (not to mention badmouthing their character) based on your one experience with a pipe from them which you bought decades ago, am I right?

I have heard far more good Peterson customer service stories than bad. I have 10 or so Petes and all but one are fantastic smokers, the other one is just OK, a little wet at times. Yeah many of them are not perfection in pipe form, but few pipes are.

On a side note, they drill all their new pipes for filters, and some will need a little pipe cleaner contortion to pass through (kink the end, do the spin trick). I have only one non system pipe that cannot pass one, and it was clearly not designed to as it is drilled with a system well. Your mileage may vary. If you don't like the idea of that, then maybe Petersons aren't for you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This reminds me of a funny quotation about the French razor maker Thiers-Issard, who is known for fantastic, handmade razors that frequently have fit and finish issues.

"A higher-up of the firm once said to me, with the sense of indignation that only a true Francophile could, that "Americans expect perfection!", the verbal emphasis underscoring the absurdity of our expectation. Now, I ask you; how can you not be taken with a bit of charm from someone whom would say that that way?"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> ^How many emails have you sent to Peterson, and how many responses have you gotten?


Any email address for them? I couldn't find a contact point on their homepage of any sort. (I don't like that, right off the bat, Andrew. I'm sure they have one, but it doesn't help my opinion that they don't encourage direct contact.)

Your quote from the Frenchman has no bearing whatever on my past observations, since we are not talking about minor imperfections. The bad drills posted here (that you downplay) seem far too frequent to arise from simple error, even if they represent only 1 in 10 (as in your case). I imagine most of the inferior pipes are fully satisfactory for the smokers who are happy with them and I have said before that there are no doubt a great many excellent Peterson pipes out there. It also doesn't help my opinion of Peterson pipes that I detest the all-but-unclenchable P-lip and the nasty cesspool "System", but that's another matter entirely.

Thirty plus years ago, complaining about a pipe was not so simple, especially about one from a foreign maker. I sucked it up and took my lumps with a loser. It is only the similar experiences I've encountered on these forums that have led me to believe they are far too commonplace (and not merely unavoidable mistakes) and that they take advantage of their excellent reputation to profit from shoddy workmanship, almost certainly in the pursuit of higher profits.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

freestoke said:


> I think it's fair, after hearing dozens of similar complaints, to badmouth them for their shoddy QC, badmouth them for what appears to be a very long history of putting faulty pipes on the market, and badmouth them for lousy customer service when they fail to even respond to a complaint. (After hearing several people get no satisfaction from grousing to them, I never bothered.) Personally, I think it's borderline criminal and that profits rank higher than ethics at Peterson. I suspect that all the crappy pipes go directly into the "USA Export" box, rather than just being thrown away. They probably wouldn't do this to fellow Irishmen.


No one is forced to buy their pipes. There are alternatives. No one is forced to retain an unsmoked pipe that has problems (unless the _retailer _is unscrupulous).

I'm sure Peterson has been in continuous operation for decades and decades because profit _didn't _rank high on their list.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Any email address for them? I couldn't find a contact point on their homepage of any sort. (I don't like that, right off the bat, Andrew. I'm sure they have one, but it doesn't help my opinion that they don't encourage direct contact.)


I was not on their homepage, which is at Peterson Pipes of Dublin and does indeed have a contact number. That said, would I say? I don't have a complaint in any imaginable return policy. I think 30 years might be a bit past warranty. :lol: In the back of mind, I know that I don't WANT another one of these pipes with the cesspool, so a replacement gets me a pipe with a perfect drill that I STILL wouldn't smoke, probably.

I deserve a second tongue lashing since I promised not to do this again. It's just that I look at that pipe and it just pisses me off, ya know? And hearing people with similar grievances reminds me of that stupid pipe and my eyes glaze over.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I just think the making was sloppy, and I really dislike their gaping "drool chamber" between the bit and the airhole, damn things need a scrubbing after each smoke (vs every 10 smokes for any well made Danish briar). I would never buy another Peterson, why I got the second was one of those "I'm an idiot" moments. :boohoo:


Just a little tip someone else had passed along to me for the "drool chamber" (love that description). Ha ha!

Take a small piece off a cotton ball and form it into the bottom of the reservoir...this will soak up the "drool" and will make cleanup a lot quicker.

Too bad about your Petes. I've got another one on the way to me...a Peterson Darwin Deluxe System. A damn fine pipe!! Will be my 4th Deluxe System.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> ^How many emails have you sent to Peterson, and how many responses have you gotten? I have sent two, and gotten two responses. I sent an email to Stanwell a year or so ago, and still have not received a response. I doubt ANY of the large pipe houses provide even remotely as good service as Peterson, so compare apples to apples why don't we. Those seem like some pretty broad generalizations (not to mention badmouthing their character) based on your one experience with a pipe from them which you bought decades ago, am I right?
> 
> I have heard far more good Peterson customer service stories than bad. I have 10 or so Petes and all but one are fantastic smokers, the other one is just OK, a little wet at times. Yeah many of them are not perfection in pipe form, but few pipes are.
> 
> On a side note, they drill all their new pipes for filters, and some will need a little pipe cleaner contortion to pass through (kink the end, do the spin trick). I have only one non system pipe that cannot pass one, and it was clearly not designed to as it is drilled with a system well. Your mileage may vary. If you don't like the idea of that, then maybe Petersons aren't for you.


^^^ What he said ^^^

I've sent 4 e-mails off to Petersons in the last 3 years...and all returned with good responses with good information. I know from many others that I do not stand alone. As I said before, be patient as it may take a week to get a response. Angela is only one person dealing with all public relations.

Some of the questions I asked were about estate pipes I purchased. They did not make a dime off me buying a pipe yet still appreciated the fact that I had a Peterson. I have purchased both new and estate Petes.

Another request was to purchase a stinger for one of my Deluxe pipes...I had lost it. Angela popped two in the mail at Peterson's cost...including the shipping.

They stand behind their product and will fix an issue. I know people complain when they get a pipe where the quality is lower than expected...and yeah, I think they are entitled. I've done the same about other manufacturers, so I cannot be a hypocrite. Guess I've just been lucky enough to have nothing but good experiences with both Petersons pipes and service.

By the way, I have no affiliation with Petersons other than being a happy customer.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

IMHO... Peterson 1/2, 3/4, and full bents are the most consistently miss-drilled "good" pipes of all the well known established makes. 
INEXCUSABLE! After all these years, they can't come up with ways to keep the drill bit from wandering, or more precise jigs to stay on target???

HUGE thumbs down for the practice of dip-staining... 
I've read that they plug the briar openings now to avoid stain entering the bowl; but I can't verify.

Personally, I expect unattractive fills and grain along with lack-luster staining/finishing on the low end of any maker. To decrease price for an entry level product while maintaining good profit time, materials, or both must be lessened. This must be done HONORABLY- by maintaining functionality and being openly truthful in marketing. 
This goes along with higher expectations for the better series; accompanied by higher prices and profit margins...

If a maker touts it's entire product line to be of universally high standards; it is eliminating excuses for poor craftsmanship in justifying higher price tags- it has effectively eliminated the "low end" and raised the bar for it's "high end" as well.

Peterson has implemented this practice in marketing only. Perhaps this makes for better short term profits? I'd expect this of a reputable name being bought by Sears or Walmart, or any number of Asian owned conglomerates... But Peterson??? Peterson Pipes - About Us

In short, I only buy Peterson pipes 2nd hand and in person, unless they can be had for a pittance.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen so much Peterson bashing. What's going on here ? There's people out there that have hundreds of Petersons. They even have their own forum. I was thinking this was an isolated incident.
Maybe they got too big for their own good. They must be one of the top selling pipe makers on the planet.
I hope they resolve their QC issues and maintain the history and products that have brought them to this point.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> Personally, I expect unattractive fills and grain along with lack-luster staining/finishing on the low end of any maker.


True. My two Baronet EXs, which is about as low a Savinelli as you can get, are ugly critters. But they are functional and well drilled, with no stain in the bowl, etc. I would have no problem buying a higher level Savinelli, because I know they care about all their pipes. Peterson, I wouldn't touch; I've heard too many stories. Which is a shame, as Petersons were what I intended to buy when I got back into pipes.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

MarkC said:


> True. My two Baronet EXs, which is about as low a Savinelli as you can get, are ugly critters. But they are functional and well drilled, with no stain in the bowl, etc. I would have no problem buying a higher level Savinelli, because I know they care about all their pipes. Peterson, I wouldn't touch; I've heard too many stories. Which is a shame, as Petersons were what I intended to buy when I got back into pipes.


My sentiments exactly. My cheapest Savinellis' are still as well made as my higher end Savinellis, their grain and finishing touches are just a little lacking.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> I deserve a second tongue lashing since I promised not to do this again. It's just that I look at that pipe and it just pisses me off, ya know? And hearing people with similar grievances reminds me of that stupid pipe and my eyes glaze over.


Brother, the tongue lashing you deserve is likely not best served to your griping about Petersen. But rather, for holding onto ANYTHING that pisses you off for thirty years! Disturbing, indeed.

Here's the solution: Pack a bowl of your favorite baccy in your favorite pipe. Pour a VERY tall drink. Sit in front of a nice fire and relax. When then pleasure of the smoke and the fire before you begin to peak, toss that evil pipe into the fire. Take pleasure in watching it return to pure carbon.

To heighten the experience even more, pack the bowl with gunpowder. It won't explode, but will make the event just that little bit more memorable.

After that, get over it and, for the love of GOD, move on. :boohoo:


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha! I like how Herf N Terf led in with a prelude of a tall drink!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Brother, the tongue lashing you deserve is likely not best served to your griping about Petersen. But rather, for holding onto ANYTHING that pisses you off for thirty years! Disturbing, indeed.


:biglaugh:

It's these damn threads that keep bringing it up! It sat innocently in a drawer for 29 years, not bothering me in the slightest, until I decided one day to save it with pipe mud because I discovered pipe forums. Then I spent another $100 in my own labor futzin' with it to no avail and remembered that I dislike it for more reasons than the horrible drill job anyhow. Then I set out to save the world...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

pffintuff said:


> Wow, I've never seen so much Peterson bashing. What's going on here ?


It's "Cool" to love to hate Peterson on the internet. It happens everywhere, and it's bizarre because no other brand creates such ire.

Peterson's contact info is right on their website for those looking. on the Contact us page.

For a nice interview where Tom Palmer, owner of Peterson, answers some tough questions, see here: The Peterson Pipe Collector: An Interview with Tom Palmer.

BTW, my "one in ten" peterson that I mentioned as sometimes wet is not a badly drilled pipe, so don't put words in my mouth. I said it was only an "OK" smoker. In fact it has been my go to pipe for the past two weeks or so. It works very well with some blends.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> It's "Cool" to love to hate Peterson on the internet. It happens everywhere, and it's bizarre because no other brand creates such ire.


Sorry, didn't mean to put words in your mouth, aka "Creating a straw man." :lol:

As they say in the cowboy movies, don't piss in my boot and tell me it's raining, Andrew. :lol: I have a pipe that is so bad that it simply never should have been sold. I am left in a logical cleft stick: Either Peterson has QC bordering on irresponsible or they intentionally let bad pipes through. It appears that my problems are by no means unique. They almost certainly make great pipes; I think that's definitely the case, however they seem to let poor ones onto the market as well. Following the pattern of other products, fewer than 10% of the bad pieces will be returned, well worth Peterson's time to be polite and replace them with what the customer should have had in the first place.

It isn't customers like you and the Peterson collectors with thousands of Peterson pipes that have the problem. You are experienced in buying pipes and know a bad pipe when you see it and know enough to return an inferior one or not buy it in the first place. It's people like me, who carelessly buy a pipe not noticing the bad drill, who have that penny fall only weeks or months later. "What IS wrong with this pipe!? Can't seem to break the sucker in...oh...my GOD!!" Duh. You can blame the victim all you want, for wearing alluring clothing or being in the wrong part of town or not carrying a gun to defend themselves or being too stupid to intelligently select a pipe, but the crime still lies at Peterson's feet.

To say I'm complaining about my incredibly bad pipe to move up the social ladder is preposterous.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Today I received a reply from Angela at Peterson.

Dear Mr. Jones
We are very sorry to hear that you are experiencing problems with your Peterson pipes but without actually seeing the pipes it is impossible for us to comment. Please return the pipes to us for examination and if they have manufacturing defects we will repair or replace them free of charge. Please include a copy of this email with your pipes and send it to the following address:-
Attn: Angela Fortune
Peterson of Dublin
Peterson House
Sallynoggin
Co. Dublin
Ireland

Kind regards
Angela Fortune
Kapp & Peterson Limited
T/A Peterson of Dublin


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> Today I received a reply from Angela at Peterson.
> 
> Dear Mr. Jones
> We are very sorry to hear that you are experiencing problems with your Peterson pipes but without actually seeing the pipes it is impossible for us to comment. Please return the pipes to us for examination and if they have manufacturing defects we will repair or replace them free of charge. Please include a copy of this email with your pipes and send it to the following address:-
> ...


Pretty good response, in my opinion. So, are you planning to send them?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> Pretty good response, in my opinion. So, are you planning to send them?


I won't be sending the Killarney with the stain in the bowl as I feel I gave up any right to expect replacement or repair when I continued to smoke it after discovering the problem. The Harp, however, I will be returning. It is still new, in the box, and I am hopeful that they will replace it with an identical pipe that is drilled properly.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I think they have responded reasonably. :clap2:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

That is a very good response. I'd give them a chance to make it right. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

At this point, including taxes and shipping I have about $300 invested in Peterson pipes that all exhibit sloppy workmanship and/or quality control. I'm afraid I'm not impressed by an email. I hope, however, to be impressed by their response when they receive the pipe.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I would send both pipes, if it were me. That's what she asked for. :hmm:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why wouldn't you send both? You're unhappy with them, they offered to inspect em...so send em and give them a chance to make good on them...makes no sense to not send both..


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think there's a downside to sending the already smoked pipe, at most they'll return it as is. The only punch in the face would be getting hit with duties and customs handling fees on the way back into the states (esp if they use UPS to ship).


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Technically, the Killarney is not defective. They were obviously careless when applying the stain and allowed it to run into the bowl. As I stated in an earlier post, I don't feel I have any right to send it back to them after having smoked it several times. The fix for this is simply to ream and sand the inside of the bowl to remove some of the stained wood and I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself. The other pipe is so badly miss drilled that it cannot be repaired, so it's going back in the hope that they will do the right thing and replace it.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad to hear they're going to stand by their product and try and make things right for you.
I'd like to see what they say after inspection.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be sending the pipe out on Saturday and will post updates as I get them.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I suspect that in addition to shipping time there are quite a few packages lined up for just this sort of thing, stem replacements, etc. Might be a while before this story ends...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Update: A couple days ago I reamed and sanded the bowl in the Killarney, removing most of the stain. I also opened the stem a bit, (it's a p/lip), to improve the draw. It now smokes the way I want it to. If all Petersons smoked like this out of the box I wouldn't hesitate to buy more.
I'm having second thoughts about sending the Harp back to Peterson. With the initial price of the pipe with shipping and the additional cost of insuring and shipping it back to the factory in Ireland I would have nearly $190 invested in a $120 pipe. At the moment it sits in a box while I decide what to do with it. A friend has offered to trade a Bjarne hand made that I have always admired for it and I may end up going that route.


----------

